

Language learning game wins Australia's first ever Startup Weekend - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/growth/2011-05-20/language-learning-game-wins-inaugural-startup-weekend.html

======
GregShelton
"Matthew Ho, who led the Native Tongue team, says that he came up with the
idea for Mandarin Madness through his own struggles to learn the language."
That's the way to go

